# White Electric EG2 In Stock!



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I told some people that I will notify them on here if and when we get more EG2s. Well, we did. We only have one color at the moment. Here it is. Stock is limited.

Electric EG2 Ski Goggles - Adult 2010


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

no shit.. that's your website leo? i ordered boots from there in the past.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

NoTickets said:


> no shit.. that's your website leo? i ordered boots from there in the past.


I am an employee there. Just recently got "upgraded" to marketing department 

I hope you had a good experience with us. :thumbsup:


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

yep sure did. low price, shipped fast. what more could you want? :thumbsup:


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

Wats the diff between these and the eg5's... Just got a pair of eg5's so I'm wondering


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

much much bigger


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Adrii said:


> Wats the diff between these and the eg5's... Just got a pair of eg5's so I'm wondering


Lots of difference. The frame design is different, the size, and the lens. EG2 is better designed in terms of field of vision. They are larger in order to maximize said vision. And the lenses are spherical while the EG5 is cylindrical.


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

awesome website with good prices! should carry more stuff .. i like this site alot already


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

jitpunkia said:


> awesome website with good prices! should carry more stuff .. i like this site alot already


Yea, we are still growing. The internet side of our stores is still in its infancy. Not even a decade yet. We are going to get a lot more in for 2011 though. We don't have the niche brands yet i.e. Capita, NeverSummer, Union, but we do carry a wide selection of all the mainstream brands. We're just in the down season right now.

SummitOnline.com gives you an idea of the scope of products we carry. We have many sites dedicated to the specific product category that you see in summit online. PM me if you want links to a particular sport category of ours.

Oh, and thanks for your support!


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Leo said:


> Yea, we are still growing. The internet side of our stores is still in its infancy. Not even a decade yet. We are going to get a lot more in for 2011 though. We don't have the niche brands yet i.e. Capita, NeverSummer, Union, but we do carry a wide selection of all the mainstream brands. We're just in the down season right now.
> 
> SummitOnline.com gives you an idea of the scope of products we carry. We have many sites dedicated to the specific product category that you see in summit online. PM me if you want links to a particular sport category of ours.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for your support!


DO you guys carry EG2 Lenses?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

209Cali said:


> DO you guys carry EG2 Lenses?


Sold out 

How do like your FSEs by the way?


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Bummer. But thanks for the reply.

Still haven't got my FSE's. I think they're out for delivery currently as we speak! So i'll let you know Monday after I abuse them this weekend


----------

